# Best ILF riser for my setup?



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

You've certainly narrowed your choice to three outstanding risers. I own two 21" Satori's have owned the Titan III and a couple Morrison Phoenix risers. To answer your question as best I can:

1) Yes, they'll all fall backwards without weight. All three risers follow the Earl Hoyt geometry. That is all those risers with limbs attached and strung will balance on your finger from the low part of the grip. The exception is the Morrison Phoenix HXD risers. They're made heavy on the bottom end.

2) I didn't notice any of these risers being more quiet than the other. Most times with good quality ILF risers like these, noise usually comes from the limbs. I've noticed some limbs are much more quiet than others.

3) All three of these risers are built like tanks. They all will be durable and reliable.

4) I don't think you've missed anything. There are probably a few other risers you could consider, but why? Any of those would be a good choice, to my notion.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Dodosaur said:


> Hey guys, I've been thinking about this for way too long and it's driving me a little crazy.
> 
> I've been shooting recurve for a while now and think it's time for an upgrade. In this case, I'm going for a 19" or 21" ILF riser with medium ILF limbs.
> 
> ...


My buddy shoots the Satori with Satori limbs and loves it, he likes it better with a short stabilizer.
I shoot the TT Titian 19" with TT RC Carbon Wood limbs, best bow I've ever shot. I'm going to a 3D shoot this morning taking the TT along as my first choice. 
You can't go wrong with either but the feel is different so trying them makes the most sense. 
I never had the pleasure or trying or even seeing the Morrison.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

I’ll second what Jim said for questions 1-3.
I’ve owned all three brands among others.
Ive owned all three sizes of the Satori. 

4. No, you’re not missing anything. They all are great risers. One thing to consider is that you see the satori’s popping up in the classified section quite regularly (and at a good price). Another riser to look at? Yes, the Border Tempest. JP did a review on one I believe.


----------



## norton850 (Feb 4, 2010)

easy to sum up Hoyt Satori 19-21 ( $365) , Tradtech 3 19 inch ($425) , or Morrison risers $400 + and (CD WF 19 riser $585 Top of the line) I prefer the tradtech over the Satori and morrison risers. Top have good grip options.

The Junxing risers for the F261 bow are very good if you on a budget , available in 17, 19 , 21 left and right from $100- $135 , and cost is $25 for shipping and you can get it in 10 days form China , Billet machined and nice laminated grip. Only thing is no grip options.

https://lyjunxing.en.alibaba.com/pr...rchery_Recurve_Bow_Riser_china_wholesale.html


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

All good risers as mentioned. All benefit from a short stab if you find the tip back annoying, or you hold with a loose grip.

Best bet: buy from the classifieds... you can usually pick up a Satori or a Tradtech Titan III for a decent price, and sell it again if you don't like it. I've tried all the ones you've mentioned. Personally I am a huge fan of the Titan III with a short stab and RC Wood limbs, but I recently picked up a 19" Border Tempest (which is significantly more expensive again, but an amazing riser to shoot bare.) 

I'm pretty picky with grips and found that the DAS Extra Low and the Medium Best 2.0 on the Tempest are my favorites - both from Jager and to me, they make a huge difference.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

I like the Phoenix the best. Has a radiused shelf and a lower plunger hole


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

PM Savage 1. He has had a Satori, which he sold when he tried a Morrison. I think at 21 inches you can get a heavy or a lite version. The heavy version will not fall back. But as I say send the PM and get the straight scoop.

Bowmania


----------



## Dodosaur (Mar 18, 2018)

Bowmania said:


> PM Savage 1. He has had a Satori, which he sold when he tried a Morrison. I think at 21 inches you can get a heavy or a lite version. The heavy version will not fall back. But as I say send the PM and get the straight scoop.
> 
> Bowmania


I can't seem to find his user. Can you link me to him?

I'll see if the Lancaster TechXPerts have any comments on the Satori vs the TradTech as well.

I'll also check the classifieds for good deals.

Thanks everyone!

EDIT: Oh one more thing, these can all take those rests that mount with a plunger right? I heard some risers have the plunger hole so far from the back of the riser that it can't take them. I'm talking about rests mounted like this.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Been happy with my titan, I do find myself looking at the CD archery risers a good amount though. Someday I'll become weak and hit the order button. Just hope it's on a used one for cheap on here lol.


----------



## Dodosaur (Mar 18, 2018)

sawtoothscream said:


> Been happy with my titan, I do find myself looking at the CD archery risers a good amount though. Someday I'll become weak and hit the order button. Just hope it's on a used one for cheap on here lol.


I've looked at the CD Archery risers, and while they do come highly recommended and seem like quality risers, the 19 inch one seems a little... specialized? I don't think most people would appreciate lugging a >3 lb riser through the woods. If I got one for barebow competition though (and I eventually intend to) it would come down to the WF25 and the Spigarelli Barebow. If I ever get one for dedicated hunting I'd probably get the Stalker Apex. But for my first ILF I want something a little more generalized, which is why I'm going for the 19"-21" range.


----------



## bigfoot522 (Jan 27, 2013)

The Morrison 19" and 21" come in a heavy version which is bottom heavy.
Without need for a stabilizer I'm pretty sure you would pick it over the others side by side. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but a great shooting riser is a beauty all-day long.


----------



## Dodosaur (Mar 18, 2018)

So, I think the Satori might be out of the running. I didn't realize it had only one rest/plunger bushing. I like those rests that wrap around the back and all the one's I've seen have required two bushings.

While I prefer a bow that doesn't fall backwards without weights, in reality I only prefer it because it makes weight adjustments slightly easier and cheaper. I'm not opposed to adding a shorty stabilizer or an 8 oz weight to the bow.

I'm contacting both Morrison Archery and a Lancaster Archery TechXPert about some specifics before making my decision. The only traditional archery pro shop doesn't keep much stock, so I doubt I'll be able to try out either the TradTech or the Morrison before making my decision, but I'm definitely going to keep looking.

Thanks for the suggestions and comments, everyone!


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

Dryad Mtn Light riser is great I love mine


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

Az archery said:


> Dryad Mtn Light riser is great I love mine


You can add weight ....


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a Titan lll and had a Satori and prefer the Trad Tech Titan lll. I have several sets of limbs I can shoot off it. The Satori was a nice bow but moved on from it.


----------

